# Training Nero



## Jeffrey Jansen (May 26, 2014)

Hi all,

I thought it would be fun to report Nero's training from pup to police dog in one thread. I will try to upload something either every week or every other week. Offcourse are tips, comments and discussions welcome!

Lets start off with the folling: within the KNPV training a dog must eventually find objects in a forrest (handgun, axe etc) and bark at it. The fist step is teaching him to bark at a box. In the movie below you can see that currently he is barking but the next step is for him to stand on the box and bark.

Nero barking the box

Till next time!


----------



## Michael Murphy (Nov 27, 2010)

Jeffrey Jansen said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I thought it would be fun to report Nero's training from pup to police dog in one thread. I will try to upload something either every week or every other week. Offcourse are tips, comments and discussions welcome!
> 
> ...


in this forum we always post the pedigree of the dog, Thanks


----------



## Jay Quinn (Apr 1, 2012)

Michael don't be so bloody rude! no one has to post a pedigree if they don't want to and some owners have no idea what the pedigree actually is... sometimes you get an awesome dog out of rescue... besides if you actually paid any attention you'd see Jeffery has already posted his pup's parents in his introduction thread... "Blek BRN 20841 x Sieta BRN 20449"... you could have had a look around and found that out for yourself... 


Jeffery, nice pup! i am looking forward to watching his journey, please ignore people like Michael and do keep posting vids for the rest of us to enjoy! : )


----------



## Alice Bezemer (Aug 4, 2010)

Michael Murphy said:


> in this forum we always post the pedigree of the dog, Thanks


On this forum we also always answer questions asked of us... remember that one, Michael? There's still some out there for you waiting to be replied to....

Hey Jeffrey, welkom en veel succes met je jonge hond


----------



## Catherine Gervin (Mar 12, 2012)

cute little snapper!


----------



## Marcel Winter (Mar 29, 2013)

Veel succes Jeffrey met de pup en het helpers werk .


----------



## Jeffrey Jansen (May 26, 2014)

Michael Murphy said:


> in this forum we always post the pedigree of the dog, Thanks





Jay Quinn said:


> Michael don't be so bloody rude! no one has to post a pedigree if they don't want to and some owners have no idea what the pedigree actually is... sometimes you get an awesome dog out of rescue... besides if you actually paid any attention you'd see Jeffery has already posted his pup's parents in his introduction thread... "Blek BRN 20841 x Sieta BRN 20449"... you could have had a look around and found that out for yourself...
> 
> 
> Jeffery, nice pup! i am looking forward to watching his journey, please ignore people like Michael and do keep posting vids for the rest of us to enjoy! : )


^Awesome!

Thanks for the positive reactions! I hope to get a lot of advice during this journey. And i hope you will all enjoy this thread.

The pedigree is a Belgian Malinois from good KNPV bloodlines, you can find more info on bloedlijnen.nl as previously posted in my introduction.


----------



## Gillian Schuler (Apr 12, 2008)

Michael* don't be so bloody rude!* 

I've not hear that expression since I left England a good few years ago.


----------

